

Google Summer of Code 2014 – OpenBSD Foundation Ideas List - openbsddesktop
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140225142342

======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate! :)

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

and

[http://www.openbsd.org/want.html](http://www.openbsd.org/want.html)

Thanks!

